# Feedback please!



## SethDuBois (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all,

This is the first website I've developed and I'm looking for some feedback. I have been wanting to develop a little side business with my hobby of photography and this site/portfolio is the first step.

Images DuBois


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 16, 2011)

Ditch the black dots in the background.  It makes the text hard to read and it just doesn't add anything to the site.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of side business are you looking to develop?


----------



## SethDuBois (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't thought too much about it (at all)...but one of my friends dads has been a photographer for quite awhile with many albums of shots. Sometimes he goes to art fairs with a booth and sells prints of his work. I figure something like that would be fun, it's not much but it would be cool to try to get my work noticed. I've also thought it would be fun to pick up some small freelance gigs that pop up on Craigslist, largely to give me some ways to learn and improve. 

I've considered the idea of allowing people to buy prints from my site online, but a couple things are stopping me from doing that right now. 1) I don't have enough work displayed at all. 2) I'd like to have some more experience/knowledge and the right equipment - I'm using a Casio EX-FH20, I'd love to get an actual dSLR. 

I'm much more of a nature/landscape photographer, so I'm not too knowledgeable on the types of "work" that can come from it compared to portrait and studio stuff.


----------

